# Break Stupid Stereotypes



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> I agree with that. But some people became too enamored with the "studies" that say INTP scored higher on IQ.


yeah, that's just fuel for the NT circle jerk

that's why you see some that are always bragging about their competence

real competence doesn't have to brag, it just does what it needs or wants


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

Enfps are social butterfly, carefree and energetic enthusiatic creature.

Not all of us, at least not me.


Perceivers are not planful and prefer not to have plan at all. Perceiver prefer to always open to new things without settle the decisions.

No, we are planful. In different sense of traditional strategic thinking and planfulness. We like closure that allow us to be free. Being unable to settle the decisions means having less freedom to pursue something else. 

I think IxxPs make decisions faster than IxxJs. Being Ji-dom.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Another misconception I have read and listened to on youtube videos: "*Ni* is the only function that taps into the collective unconscious." No wonder people started worshiping this function. 

This is not true.
Jung in _Psychological Types_ on *Si*: "(...)It is concerned with presuppositions, or dispositions of the collective unconscious, with mythological images, with primal possibilities of ideas(...)"

From what I understood ALL INTROVERTED functions do this. It could be that in fact all functions do it, I am not sure yet, but I am 100% sure it applies to all introverted functions.

And *Ni* is not the only functions that accesses it's perceptions by means of the unconscious. This happens to both intuitions. The person can only know if the perception was accurate after it is confirmed in the outside world.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> Another misconception I have read and listened to on youtube videos: "*Ni* is the only function that taps into the collective unconscious." No wonder people started worshiping this function.
> 
> This is not true.
> Jung in _Psychological Types_ on *Si*: "(...)It is concerned with presuppositions, or dispositions of the collective unconscious, with mythological images, with primal possibilities of ideas(...)"
> ...


Similarly, Ni users often claim and believe that their points are important, whereas Si users are hung up over points that don't matter. Wrong, it all matters, Si or Ni. I see Ni and Si users both making pointless arguments, and important ones.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> I agree with that. But some people became too enamored with the "studies" that say INTP scored higher on IQ.


That's called a circle jerk, son.

MBTI dichotomies and _functions_ do not always cleanly match. Introverts especially.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

When people think the N functions = gut instinct.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Cosidering that Ti - Fe always love to stereotype everything and always say that Te - Fi is arrogant, I've coming to the conclusion that Ti - Fe is the most arrogant cognitive stack.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree stupid stereotypes should be fixed
we must replace them with smart stereotypes

I shall call upon my NT task force to resolve this issueh:


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

NT = automatically smarter than everyone else


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> NT = automatically smarter than everyone else


the outspoken NTs reinforce the misconception, ruining perception of NTs in general


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*Misconception that leads to the stereotype that Intuitives are smart and Sensors dumb:* "Intuition is abstract thoughts"
WRONG.

"Abstraction is an activity pertaining to the psychological functions in general. There is an abstract thinking, just as there is abstract feeling, sensation, and intuition. Abstract thinking singles out the rational, logical qualities of a given content from its intellectually irrelevant components. Abstract feeling does the same with a content characterized by its feeling-values . … Abstract sensation would be aesthetic as opposed to sensuous sensation, and abstract intuition would be symbolic as opposed to fantastic intuition." _Carl Jung [“Definitions,” CW 6, par. 678.]_
"I visualize the process of abstraction as a withdrawal of libido from the object, as a backflow of value from the object into a subjective, abstract content. For me, therefore, abstraction amounts to an energic devaluation of the object. In other words, abstraction is an introverting movement of libido." _[Ibid., par. 679.]﻿_

So, ALL INTROVERTED functions engage in abstraction and Extroverted Intuition does not.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> I agree stupid stereotypes should be fixed
> we must replace them with smart stereotypes
> 
> I shall call upon my NT task force to resolve this issueh:


This was funny :laughing:



Miharu said:


> NT = automatically smarter than everyone else


And this was even more!!! :laughing:


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> the outspoken NTs reinforce the misconception, ruining perception of NTs in general


It's often the ones who are too sure of themselves/unequivocally arrogant end up being the dumb ones... especially those who fail to see the other side/grasp other views just because they are different.

+++ Seeing bs posts of newly-found NTs wondering if they're robots annoy me... _Hi, now everything makes sense. I've always been unemotional and robotic.. turns out I'm INTJ!_ 

Riiiight. :exterminate:


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Stop saying that all SJs are traditional and afraid of change please. This is actually nothing like me or any SJ I know.


Yess preach!! I hate this stereotype so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Si is actually _sentimental_.

Through its experience, it gets attached to people, places, things, concepts etc. It oddly enough has nothing to do with feelings (that's the judgment axis). It's a weird mental comfort that is very hard to comprehend or explain via its very subjective nature. A lot of times, an Si loves something but doesn't even know why.

BUT it's true that some unhealthy Si users will go down the road of unnecessarily traditional and conservative because it's too painful to step outside that comfort zone and challenging it may actually cause them to retreat into the familiar even more. 

An open minded Si wants to find MORE possible Si comfort zones that are out there, which I know sounds like an oxymoron but it's actually called lower Ne.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/3yzejs/this_is_hilariously_accurate_share_it_with_your/

Many people complaining about intuitive bias, because I personaly see Ti bias in this whole community.

This picture above shows how shit this community can be sometimes. I really hope who ever made that picture was ironicaly joking.

"Look at those useless Fi dom types, they're waste of oxygen, useless types ever xDxD"


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Comrade Maxim said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/3yzejs/this_is_hilariously_accurate_share_it_with_your/
> 
> Many people complaining about intuitive bias, because I personaly see Ti bias in this whole community.
> 
> ...


I don't even have the patiente to read this nonsense. But you can be sure that the person who did that, doesn't know that the guy/girl who was defending him/her when he was shi*ing his pants while being bullied at school was, most likely, an Fi dom :facepalm:
this is ridiculous. This is a teenage thing, it's like they found they have a super power and now it's time for the battle LOL


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*Feeling* functions ≠ *emotions.*

I don't think Jung encapsulated all emotional states in the feeling functions. The other concepts of his theory work toghether with each other. It was not supposed to be separated because the "Types" are not the whole picture. There are more conpets of the human psyche in Carl Jung's work that are not part of the functions. Such as *affect*. The *Rational* Feeling functions judge if something is to be *acceptable or not*. How much something is worth. Wich is not *"you brooke my feelings!"*. The *Rationality* of the function allows reasonable arguments to sustain the judgements. The same doesn't happen with emotions.

*"Feeling is distinguished from affect by the fact that it produces no perceptible physical innervations, i.e., neither more nor less than an ordinary thinking process." *[“Definitions,” CW 6, par. 725.]

_*"Affects occur usually where adaptation is weakest, and at the same time they reveal the reason for its weakness, namely a certain degree of inferiority and the existence of a lower level of personality. On this lower level with its uncontrolled or scarcely controlled emotions one … [is] singularly incapable of moral judgment."*_ [“The Shadow,” Aion, CW 9ii, par. 15.]

There is a certain *Irrationatily* in our emotions. It is not the case with *Feeling* judgements, when we are talking Jungian language.
So, if someone is imature with their emotions it doesn't mean the person is a Feeler or a Thinker. It just means the person lacks self control.


----------



## iblameyou (Oct 1, 2016)

Fydis said:


> *If you think you are INFJ, than you are probably mistyped.*
> The chance you are mistyped is even higher if you are indecisive between various intuitive types.
> When you show doubts about being particular type, then that is an indication of being probably mistyped, especially when doubting possibility of being an intuitive type.
> When you are too sure or defending the possibility of being an intuitive type, you are probably mistyped.
> ...


And if you're an INFJ and can't use Se to make your dreams come true. It's all about being "reckless" because it's an inferior function. No, I think a mature and well-developed INFJ can use Se to their advantage but does not overly rely on it.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

iblameyou said:


> And if you're an INFJ and can't use Se to make your dreams come true. It's all about being "reckless" because it's an inferior function. No, I think a mature and well-developed INFJ can use Se to their advantage but does not overly rely on it.


Of course INFJs can make their dreams come true. I would even add that it is another misconception that Se is about making your dreams come true. That is not what extroverted sensatuon is about.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

On the Variety of INTPS.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

There's so many hahaha, at this point, I don't pay attention to them because they're a waste and I just focus on learning more and having interesting conversations with people online. Honestly anything is just a stereotype when it's worded like this "This type is [insert adjective here]" or "All [blank user's] are [insert adjective here]" That's the problem, that's not how the functions work. That's also where mistypes come from, if you say "ISFJ's are loyal," you're gonna have a shit ton of other people saying they're ISFJ's. Of course people can think for themselves and will hopefully look deeper than that, but that's the basic idea. Stereotyping often comes from people not understanding a type enough, usually a type that is different from theirs, and summing it up based on their personal experiences with that type or what they've heard about the type in general. Stereotyping will not lead to accuracy or understanding.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

OliveBranch said:


> There's so many hahaha, at this point, I don't pay attention to them because they're a waste and I just focus on learning more and having interesting conversations with people online. Honestly anything is just a stereotype when it's worded like this "This type is [insert adjective here]" or "All [blank user's] are [insert adjective here]" That's the problem, that's not how the functions work. That's also where mistypes come from, if you say "ISFJ's are loyal," you're gonna have a shit ton of other people saying they're ISFJ's. Of course people can think for themselves and will hopefully look deeper than that, but that's the basic idea. Stereotyping often comes from people not understanding a type enough, usually a type that is different from theirs, and summing it up based on their personal experiences with that type or what they've heard about the type in general. Stereotyping will not lead to accuracy or understanding.


I could not agree more. I would add that it doesn't come only from not understanding one type in particular. It comes from not understanding typology in general (wich is not a trait nor a behavior theory) and not understanding the functions.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi there! I'm an INFP, and I like to talk for hours on the phone, go to parties with my friends, and engage strangers in witty banter. 

Good afternoon! I'm an Fi-dom, and my facial expression around you will be an honest smile because I like you, enjoy you, and care about you. When we part, I'll say that I hope you have a good day today, and I mean it.

Hello! I'm an iNtuitive, and I would love to hear about what kind of breakfast you ate and who was there. I want to hear about how the copy machine was broken at the office and everyone was so upset. I'd love to hear about anything you have to say to me because it's _not_ small talk. You're sharing with me the essence of who you are every moment you're around me, even when no one else thinks you are, and it means so much. I want to hear what you have to say, and I hope you even let me spin some of it into a little joke between the two of us so we will always have fun times together.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*Misconception:*"*Extroverted Sensation* is concrete and *Extroverted Intuition* is abstract"

"Concrete: capable of being perceived by the senses; not abstract or imaginary"


Extroverted Intuition is not abstract thought (like I said before, that is a feature of Introversion); it is just as objective as Extroverted Sensation, both are looking at the External world. Extroverted Intuition is a perception of CONCRETE possibilities, not abstract symbols.

The possibility will be relative to the *external world* and it will be something *concrete* in the Extroverted Intuitive's mind.
He/she will bring the possibility to fruition or he/she will persuade others to make it happen - (he/she makes can also decide to prevent the possibility from happening, for some reason)

Examples:
an oportunity to create a youtube channel, the possibility of mixing 2 ingredients, the possibility of hidding there if a criminal ever breaks into your house, an oportunity to be alone, seeing this person can become a great writter, etc.

This is all concrete, what makes it intuition is that the perception appears before it is confirmed. But it will not be an abstraction, because it is an Extroverted perception. While it remains a "possibility" it is not yet concrete, but the content of the possibility is very concrete for him/her. It is not about what is concrete right here right now, but it is about possibilities that can be concretized.

I understand why people say *Se* is concrete and *Ne* not in the sense that *Se* is foccusing on what is concrete right now. But *Ne*'s perceptions are also about concrete things, it's just that it is not foccusing on the here and now.

[HR][/HR]

To better understand:
*Introverted Sensation* fights *Extroverted Intuition*. In it's negative form, *Ne* can be emcapsulated in all the negative concrete things that can possibily happen in the external world. Taking note of everything and maintaining things stable and predictable, *Si* is fighting the need to think about the concrete possibilities that can appear from the external. If everything is predictable and you don't have to worry about one single possibility in the external world, then *Ne* is not needed.


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't have anything interesting to say, except that I really love this thread. Food for the mind. Please continue. :blushed:


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

i just remembered one stereotype that i've seen _way_ too many time... "Fi users value individuality and Fe users value harmony". individuality and harmony aren't necessary components of neither type of feeling and this stupid correlation is likely one of the main causes of confusion and mistypes.

i mean, they're not wrong when they say that feeling "values" shit, but the function's orientation doesn't dictate _what_ said shit is. wanting to help doesn't make someone an FJ and being true to themselves doesn't make someone an FP (that's also why so many xxTPs claim they have "high Fi", since every function test frames it in this way).


i don't know if i'm being biased here, since it is my inferior, but it seems like the thinking's stereotypes aren't as bad/inaccurate as the other three functions.




when it comes to the four letters, one of my main problems with the tests is how they portray the FxT questions as either "do you think about the consequences or do you follow what feels right in your heart?" (pretty much framing F types as irrational people who would do anything because it "feels right") OR "do you think about other people or are you indifferent to their well-being?" (T types are all psychos apparently).
many people complain about the "intuitive bias" in tests, but i don't think it is _that_ bad (it's not like being practical and grounded are insults).

i also wish test wouldn't ask about procrastination and lateness when trying to determine JxP. i think they should focus a bit more on the "mental fluidity" aspect, like J types tend to have a more defined, clear way of seeing things (their focus is more specific/precise) and P types have a more gradual and continuous way of seeing things (their focus is more extensive/global).


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> *Misconception:*"*Extroverted Sensation* is concrete and *Extroverted Intuition* is abstract"


Ti is the most abstract function. Fite me.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Moo Rice said:


> i just remembered one stereotype that i've seen _way_ too many time... "Fi users value individuality and Fe users value harmony". individuality and harmony aren't necessary components of neither type of feeling and this stupid correlation is likely one of the main causes of confusion and mistypes.
> 
> i mean, they're not wrong when they say that feeling "values" shit, but the function's orientation doesn't dictate _what_ said shit is. wanting to help doesn't make someone an FJ and being true to themselves doesn't make someone an FP (that's also why so many xxTPs claim they have "high Fi", since every function test frames it in this way).
> 
> ...


Hey, I agree with you for the most part! I think the Feeling functions (specialy the Fi) is the function with most misconceptions arround.

But I don't think the questions of the tests are problematic. Between "Diciding with a cold head" and "Following my heart" I identify more with deciding with my heart. I think is a good way of asking the questions. I think the problem is that, after finding about cognitive functions, instead of reading Carl Jung, people read the questions again as if the Questions were the definition of the functions!
That is the real problem. 'Cause the questions are just to make it easier to contrast in wich side the person falls on. 
Of course Feeling is not following your whims, and Thinking is not being cold blooded with lack of empathy!

*The questions of the tests ARE NOT the definitions of the functions!*


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> This thread is to break stupid stereotypes about the functions.
> 
> I read so many stupid assumptions about the people who use specific functions it makes me want to vent.
> Sometimes I want to discuss the functions and I see people assume things about my character based on their lack of understanding of the functions. It's frustrating.
> ...


I have none. It is true my Fi is lacking and I have deficiencies in Se and i keep having problem with them or getting laughed upon by people who have stronger flairs on those areas. So what?

The issue is not that i can't feel or sense at all, i have them all, only not realiable. I use the knowledge to get more self aware and also using it as the basis of my self improvement plan.

I have goal to be more balanced. And complete.

To attain that goal i'd need external inputs, feedbacks, even judgements. Don't really mind, no problem with me. Heck, i sometime judge myself very harshly. 



_sent from my mobile_


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I hate how people assume all INTJ are super good with words and being articulate.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*"Si is having good memory"*

Wrong. *Si* users pay carefull attention to past experiences (via memory) to extract the factual details. It doesn't mean they recall memories more often and it doesn't mean they have better memories. It means, for example, that *Ne* doms like me (who have inferior *Si* have the tendency to look at memories and search for possible meanings and possibilities about the something instead of looking at the pure facts and value the facts over the hidden possibilities.

My inferior function is *Si* and I had an extensive psychological evaluation with a professional where Memory was my strongest result. The roport said that my memory is above average. Still *Si* is my inferior function because when I recall memories the majority of the time is not to extract the crude facts and instead I tend to use the memories as a starting point (or a tool) to help me perviece more possibilities and connections between things


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

That Se doms are violent and abusive and can't control their aggression? I notice that Se doms tend to be the ones who, when getting angry or annoyed, can contain themselves very well. I know an ESFP who confessed he's a very hot-headed person, to my surprise, because I've never seen him lost his temper even once, even under a highly stressful situation. ESTPs I know were pushed around and cheated on a multiple times until they had a meltdown. I actually think having Se as a dominant function makes ones too self-satisfied and confident to exert their power like some types who have low Se in their stack. But that's just my observation.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

adumbrate said:


> That Se doms are violent and abusive and can't control their aggression? I notice that Se doms tend to be the ones who, when getting angry or annoyed, can contain themselves very well. I know an ESFP who confessed he's a very hot-headed person, to my surprise, because I've never seen him lost his temper even once, even under a highly stressful situation. ESTPs I know were pushed around and cheated on a multiple times until they had a meltdown. I actually think having Se as a dominant function makes ones too self-satisfied and confident to exert their power like some types who have low Se in their stack. But that's just my observation.


What type(s) are more likely to be violent, abusive, and unable to control their aggression?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't create threads like this:
https://www.personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1287229-tolerance-pain-n-vs-s.html

That should help.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Don't create threads like this:
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1287229-tolerance-pain-n-vs-s.html
> 
> That should help.


Kid, stop stalking me and grow up. I could argue with you why that thread makes sense but you are just a provocative kid and your thoughts are so void of content. Get out of here and go play on your playstation.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> Kid, stop stalking me and grow up. I could argue with you why that thread makes sense but you are just a provocative kid and your thoughts are so void of content. Get out of here and go play on your playstation.


No one is stalking you. No one provocates you. You can't accept criticism.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> What type(s) are more likely to be violent, abusive, and unable to control their aggression?


Since we are discussing under Jung's definitions. Anger is an emotion... wich Jung calls Affect. Being consumed by a negative emotion(*Affect*) according to Jung, comes from a feeling of inferiority. Wich has nothing to do with the functions. Everyone can feel Inferior in the face of their inferior function.

So.. being agressive, violent and lacking self control is not dependent on type... it is dependent on how inferior you feel in the specific situation


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> No one is stalking you. No one provocates you. You can't accept criticism.


You are right. You are no one.
Now leave this thread and go back to your playstation


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> You are right. You are no one.
> Now leave this thread and go back to your playstation


Yeah whatever.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

The red spirit said:


> Don't create threads like this:
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1287229-tolerance-pain-n-vs-s.html
> 
> That should help.


Bam. :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> Since we are discussing under Jung's definitions. Anger is an emotion... wich Jung calls Affect. Being consumed by a negative emotion(*Affect*) according to Jung, comes from a feeling of inferiority. Wich has nothing to do with the functions. Everyone can feel Inferior in the face of their inferior function.
> 
> So.. being agressive, violent and lacking self control is not dependent on type... it is dependent on how inferior you feel in the specific situation


that's food for thought


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Bam. :laughing:


you answered to that thread and you said I had a point when I told you Intuitives repress Sensation so BAM for you as well. I am done with arguing with people who only coment to provocate since that insane discussion with the ilogical borderline girl to wich you contributed


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

adumbrate said:


> That Se doms are violent and abusive and can't control their aggression? I notice that Se doms tend to be the ones who, when getting angry or annoyed, can contain themselves very well. I know an ESFP who confessed he's a very hot-headed person, to my surprise, because I've never seen him lost his temper even once, even under a highly stressful situation. ESTPs I know were pushed around and cheated on a multiple times until they had a meltdown. I actually think having Se as a dominant function makes ones too self-satisfied and confident to exert their power like some types who have low Se in their stack. But that's just my observation.


That's because Se-dominants tend to thrive in stressful situations. The real challenges come when they're forced to stick to a schedule and are being managed by others... 

Although to stick with the theme of the thread: 

The stereotypes that Se-doms are chaotic in nature. They actually have a lot of structure in their heads, it just tends to be boring to them, causing some of them to act out to change the situation (and others accept it because it's just a fact of life)


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> you answered to that thread and you said I had a point when I told you Intuitives repress Sensation so BAM for you as well. I am done with arguing with people who only coment to provocate since that insane discussion with the ilogical borderline girl to wich you contributed


You did. It's still a stereotype. This entire business is stereotypes.

That red spirit guy still delivered a bam.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Bastard said:


> You did. It's still a stereotype. This entire business is stereotypes.
> 
> That red spirit guy still delivered a bam.


I dont see how asking people to share their experience with physical pain instead of rushing my conclusion and making a definitive statement about tolerance to pain is enforcing a stereotype or misconception... Even less since Jung wrote Sensors are guided by the strongest sensation and intuitives select the sensation via intuition. This is a business for thouse who make money with it wich is not my case. It is a Bam only in the sense that it is pure provocation motivated by a discussion I had with this kid on another thread where I came to the conclusion that I don't like his attitude since he puts words in my mouth that I didn't say and where he claimed I was telling lies about facts wich I ended up providing evidence for. It would be a Bam if I was still in Highschool.
There are thouse who provoke and thouse who incentivate and inflamate negative discussions. I have poor respect for the two attitudes


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> I dont see how asking people to share their experience with physical pain instead of rushing my conclusion and making a definitive statement about tolerance to pain is enforcing a stereotype or misconception... Even less since Jung wrote Sensors are guided by the strongest sensation and intuitives select the sensation via intuition. This is a business for thouse who make money with it wich is not my case. It is a Bam only in the sense that it is pure provocation motivated by a discussion I had with this kid on another thread where I came to the conclusion that I don't like his attitude since he puts words in my mouth that I didn't say and where he claimed I was telling lies about facts wich I ended up providing evidence for. It would be a Bam if I was still in Highschool.
> There are thouse who provoke and thouse who incentivate and inflamate negative discussions. I have poor respect for the two attitudes


I will keep it brief and simple if you still don't get it.

It's type unrelated. It's like asking, whose little willy is harder. All that thread will do is to make false information that some or another types tolerate pain better or worse, which can lead to typism. 

You can use typology a bit here and there, but you can't use it for everything.

Edit: Stop with that "provoking" crap. No one is provoking you specifically, you aren't special victim, so please stop being a princess.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Can we return to the topic at hand? This bickering derailed an interesting and educational thread. Take this to private if you so insist.

Now, gentlemen, please continue with the original topic.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Mammon said:


> Can we return to the topic at hand? This bickering derailed an interesting and educational thread. Take this to private if you so insist.
> 
> Now, gentlemen, please continue with the original topic.


I agree with you. If someone has a problem with tghe other thread I created then Report the thread instead of discussing it's quality here. It is off topic. Now lets close this chapter and continue with the topic of this thread.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> I agree with you. If someone has a problem with tghe other thread I created then Report the thread instead of discussing it's quality here. It is off topic. Now lets close this chapter and continue with the topic of this thread.


There isn't any rules broken, but from titles your inconsistency is laughable.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

All I can say is that INTJs really aren't as "cool" as some people of other types apparently like to think. It is just a type.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Reila said:


> All I can say is that INTJs really aren't as "cool" as some people of other types apparently like to think. It is just a type.


Neither as "cold" as people think.

Welcome back h:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thread Reminder

Post with quality in mind and avoid off topic comments which contribute very little to the threads discussion




Personality Cafe Rules said:



Do Not Troll
Trolling is not permissible and refers to attempts to derail or disrupt a thread through behavior such as the following:
- making low-quality and/or irrelevant posts
- making provocative and inflammatory comments
- trying to provoke, bait, or flame others.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> What type(s) are more likely to be violent, abusive, and unable to control their aggression?


Inferior Se users, ironically (or not), is my best guess, based on reports of other Inferior Se users and my own experiences. 

Late edit: I don't know about Inf Se users being *abusive*, though. I don't think that has anything to do with types. Struggling with how to deal with sudden bursts of anger and perhaps going as far as being aggressive and violent towards others, especially when younger, does seem to fit with Inf Se users, though. 



contradictionary said:


> Neither as "cold" as people think.
> 
> Welcome back h:
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Thanks.


----------



## Lala999 (Sep 28, 2018)

Ni is not superiour to other functions.
INFJs & INTJs are overrated in personality websites but really in real life nobody cares :/

Also P doesn't mean messy room neither J means tidy room and schedules.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Let's face it. Reading these, most of the stereotype(s) are true. It's just the attitude about them. The truth does not have to hurt. Embrace who you are. _Smell the roses._ It's alright. That's how you grow as X-type. Nothing wrong with being a people pleaser. Just limit it sometimes.


----------

